# Mariahs geheime Hochzeit, hier die Einzelheiten!



## Tokko (4 Mai 2008)

Fri., May. 2, 2008 10:38




*
Wie sich nun herausstellt, hatte Mariah Carey am 30. April ihren großen Tag.E! News wurde bestätigt, dass Mariah und Nick Cannon sich am Mittwoch auf der Insel Eleuthera, die zu den Bahamas gehört, das Jawort gaben. 
Eine Angestellte des Standesamtes bestätigte die Eheschließung und erzählte des weiteren, dass sie in Begleitung zweier Prominenter waren. Namen wollte sie jedoch keine nennen.
Careys enger Freund Da Brat wurde Berichten zufolge vor Ort gesehen, aber kein Hinweis darauf, wer die andere Person war. 
News erfuhr außerdem von Henrietta White, die für den örtlichen Floristen arbeitet, dass ihr Sohn die Blumen-Bouquets für die Hochzeitszeremonie angefertigt hatte. Dass die Blumen-Bouquets erst am Tage der Hochzeit angefertigt worden waren, könnte ein weiterer Hinweis sein, dass die Zeremonie kurzfristig geplant worden war.
Die Hochzeit fand auf Careys privatem Anwesen statt, das sich auf Windermere Island befindet, nahe der Insel Eleuthera.
Als die Sprache auf die Flitterwochen kam, erfuhren wir von einem Informanten, dass sich das Paar zumindest am Donnerstag noch auf der Insel befand. Es ist unklar, wann das Paar, das erst seit knapp zwei Monaten zusammen ist, im Tropen-Paradies ankam. Cannon hatte einen Live-Auftritt bei MTV am Montagnachmittag.
Per Gesetz muss sich ein Paar jedoch mindestens einen Tag auf den Bahamas aufhalten, bevor es eine Heiratslizenz beantragen kann. Die Braut und der Bräutigam müssen ihre Geburtsurkunde oder Pässe vorlegen und $40 Gebühren zahlen.
Am Donnerstag bestätigte eine Verwandte des 27-Jährigen, Linda Cannon, E! News die Eheschließung."Ja, wir wissen es", sagte sie. "Er rief uns an und erzählte uns Einzelheiten. Wir freuen uns für ihn. Wenn ihn das glücklich macht, freuen wir uns sehr für ihn."
Für Cannon ist es die erste Ehe. Er hatte letzten Herbst seine Verlobung mit dem Model Selita Ebanks gelöst. Für die 39-jährige Carey ist es die zweite Ehe. Sie trennte sich in 1998 nach fünf Jahren Ehe von Tommy Mottola.*

Quelle:
eonline.com


----------



## maierchen (4 Mai 2008)

Hat sie ja gut hinbekommen!
:thx:Tokko


----------

